# Like GM1 or not?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Personally, I hated the game. It turned into a FT shooting contest. Fouls were called all over the place and took away from the excitement of the game.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

There were a lot of calls, I remember feeling as if the third quarter in particular was never going to end.

As far as the Mavericks play, I'm glad to see that the zone was effective against Westbrook...that was key. Would like to see more Barea and less Stevenson, especially with Westbrook on the floor.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> There were a lot of calls, I remember feeling as if the third quarter in particular was never going to end.
> 
> *As far as the Mavericks play, I'm glad to see that the zone was effective against Westbrook...that was key. Would like to see more Barea and less Stevenson, especially with Westbrook on the floor.*


I was surprised at how effective the zone is against Westbrook. Westbrook looked lost out there, while Durant picked it apart.

I don't see Stevenson getting less minutes though. Carlisle uses him to set the tone for the game, and he's at least good for 6 PF's. lol...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, hate to say this, but IMO Barea needs to be used sparingly. In short stretches when the game gets stagnant, JJ is great at giving the game a jump start by leaving your opponents scrambling trying to figure out what hit them.

He's a lot like Peja. If either one of them get starter minutes, it's basically a guaranteed loss.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, just wanted to say that I am quite happy with the outcome because this is probably OKC's best punch until they head home for GM3. 1st game was the game to be stolen, especially since your opponent has been resting for the past 9 days (rust factor). 

I was nervous about DAL losing game 1 and then having to win 1 in OKC just to get HCA back. Now, if DAL stays focused and get the job done next game, GM3 can be stolen and make the series a short one.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok. I am done with my "Also... " posts now. LOL!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like that we won, yes.


----------

